# what kind of freezemark does my horse have



## sundance01 (14 August 2012)

Does anyone know what kind of Freeze mark is 6 numbers - the usual british freeze mark is for instance A2s3 but my horse has a 6 digit number on her neck - I asked NED and they thought it may have been a stud number and last digits her year of birth - but its not that as last digits are 98 and shes only 10. I believe she is Trotter x TB and from Ireland but im stuck on the freezemark and trying to figure out more of her history. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## hoggedmane (14 August 2012)

Why do you think she is 10? That was before passports and her age may have been exaggerated in her past.


----------



## sundance01 (14 August 2012)

Hi, When my friend originally got her 6 years ago from a dealer( I believe) the vet confirmed she was 4. Im not sure who it was she got her from but she was on her way to the meat man and my friend took her. she already had the freeze mark and it was believed she had come over from Ireland.


----------



## cally6008 (14 August 2012)

photo of branding would help people to work out what kind it is


----------



## sundance01 (14 August 2012)

I have a pic on my pc but i cant figure out how to upload it onto here - the attached image just wants me to put in a URL. The freeze mark is half way up her neck and simply is 939998 if that helps


----------



## Joeb21 (14 August 2012)

sundance01 said:



			I have a pic on my pc but i cant figure out how to upload it onto here - the attached image just wants me to put in a URL. The freeze mark is half way up her neck and simply is 939998 if that helps
		
Click to expand...

My horse had a " s"  letter followed by 5 numbers, I did track the number down and after nearly 10 years of trying i found out who my horse was and where he  came from & breeding papers .I would try emailing STAGBI . Let me know if you get the info on your horse.


----------



## sundance01 (14 August 2012)

thats funny Joeb21 as i think we thought the last digit was S but when i put into NED i found her in it by putting it as an 8 - i think the freezemark was registered with them when her passport was done- so i suppose it could have been put as 8 in error as its hard to tell what the number is - id need to clip her neck to see it proper - i will try with the S = thanks I will keep you updated - Can you please advise me was your horse from Ireland? We believe this type of mark they do in Ireland


----------



## Joeb21 (14 August 2012)

sundance01 said:



			thats funny Joeb21 as i think we thought the last digit was S but when i put into NED i found her in it by putting it as an 8 - i think the freezemark was registered with them when her passport was done- so i suppose it could have been put as 8 in error as its hard to tell what the number is - id need to clip her neck to see it proper - i will try with the S = thanks I will keep you updated - Can you please advise me was your horse from Ireland? We believe this type of mark they do in Ireland
		
Click to expand...

We had the same thing with the s thought it was an 8 but it was an s and it stood for Sweden !


----------



## Joeb21 (14 August 2012)

My boys number was this S84984


----------



## cally6008 (14 August 2012)

Interesting information  thanks for sharing Joe


----------



## sundance01 (15 August 2012)

That's so much joeb21 I have been contacted by people in Sweden and have my mares full race history, true dob breeding etc, it's lovely to find out her history. I couldn't have done it without you. Thanks x


----------



## Joeb21 (15 August 2012)

Your very welcome ! Im glad that you have the info on your mare. Those numbers hold a lot of infomation .


----------

